# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Ron Paul Iowa Rally Live internet Broadcast.

## torchbearer

We will broadcast live from the Iowa Events Center in Des Moines this Saturday.  We will begin broadcasting around 3:30 P.M. CST if not before.   

http://redstateeclectic.com/page4.html

a podcast will be published on this website by a different person:
http://www.topofcenter.com/?p=33

----------


## Bradley in DC

Sweet, thanks!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Thanks, Torch!

----------


## nayjevin

http://redstateeclectic.com/page7.html

this site appears to having a serious identity crisis:




> "Conservative-libertarian voices from mid-America"
> 
> Links to Sites of Potential Interest:
> 
> Commentary and Think Tanks
> 
>     * Drudge Report  www.drudgereport.com
>     * Heritage Foundation  www.heritage.org
>     * Cato Institute  www.cato.org
> ...


Cato, Limbaugh, and Hannity? Heritage, Fox News?

----------


## torchbearer

They do use the word eclectic on their address. I had assumed they were former bushbots that finally took the red pill.
Lew just posted a new blog concerning this web broadcast.
It seems these guys are putting up a dedicated internet kiosk/booth for the people at the rally.

----------


## nayjevin

> I had assumed they were former bushbots that finally took the red pill.


ic ic

----------


## torchbearer

bump all day.

----------


## sunny

> We will broadcast live from the Iowa Events Center in Des Moines this Saturday.  We will begin broadcasting around 3:30 P.M. CST if not before.   
> 
> http://redstateeclectic.com/page4.html


torchbearer - many thanks!

----------


## ShaneC

anyone have a way to capture the stream to host later?

----------


## torchbearer

a podcast will be published on this website by a different person:
http://www.topofcenter.com/?p=33

----------


## torchbearer

> anyone have a way to capture the stream to host later?


i'm aqcuire a full version of wm recorder 11. i will see if i can capture the stream. if anyone else wants to try, let me know. it will be better if several of us try to capture it... 
i'm runnning windows xp x64, and it has problems with video codecs.

----------


## cujothekitten

Is there a way to host it while it's streaming?  WMP hardly ever works for my computer so I'm afraid I won't be able to listen live.

----------


## wecandoit

Are they going to broadcast the presidential forum or the RP rally? or both?

----------


## torchbearer

it would have to be hosted after the streaming is done....
and since the stream will be hours long... the video  will have to be edited into segments. and that will take time.... i'm not familiar with windows movie maker, but maybe it can do the editing.

----------


## cujothekitten

Oh I almost forgot... does anyone know anybody that's attending both the RP rally and the tax forums?  I'd love to hear a comparison between the two events.

----------


## yongrel

ooh, I'm absolutely giddy with anticipation! Thanks for setting this up guys!

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## yongrel

bump

----------


## rockjoa

Thank you!
Hope you can handle the bandwidth, consider using ustream to host the live video, it is like youtube but for live video.
http://ustream.tv/

----------


## axiomata

> i'm aqcuire a full version of wm recorder 11. i will see if i can capture the stream. if anyone else wants to try, let me know. it will be better if several of us try to capture it... 
> i'm runnning windows xp x64, and it has problems with video codecs.


this _may_ work

http://sdp.ppona.com/

----------


## yongrel

bump

----------


## torchbearer

bump

----------


## pcosmar

Is anyone live blogging from ground Zero?
Folks should be in the area.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Is CSPAN by any chance, going to be there?

----------


## torchbearer

it may be another 2 hours before we get our first glimpse of what is going on outside the hy-vey center.

----------


## granny miller

Thank you!!! 

I'll be watching.


Granny Miller

----------


## yongrel

bump

----------


## MozoVote

Maybe we'll see some camera phone pictures before the YouTube clips are ready.

----------


## lucky

I do hope there is a good turnout. I was very updet when I couldn't make it.

----------


## sunny

how do i get to listen?
i'm on a mac using safari???

----------


## DAZ

When's this thing gonna get started?

----------


## MGS

> When's this thing gonna get started?


Supposed to have started 12 minutes ago. Looks like theyre running late.

----------


## scbissler

has anyone heard anything from the rally today?

----------


## tnvoter

is the streamer working? i cant get it to work on my comp yet

----------


## osofaux

not working here yet

----------


## angrydragon

I don't see or hear anything on the stream yet.

----------


## yongrel

i've got nothing so far

----------


## ShaneC

> is the streamer working? i cant get it to work on my comp yet


same here.  Not to worry though, I have faith in the rest of our supporters

----------


## MGS

Hope were not overloading the stream hehe.

----------


## pcosmar

i got it in Konqueror, it starts at 415.
Getting some feed, seems to be running late.

----------


## brent022

From their site

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...ogging-ro.html

It's now 3:01.  We've just gotten our internet set up, so I'm sending out my first post.  The hall is busy with volunteers putting up signs, the campaign chair, Kent Snyder, and others, doing sound checks.  Music selectons are being made.

Walking into the hall, we walked right by tables being manned by volunteers from other campaigns (for the candidate forum that excluded Dr. Paul).  It appears that the Ron Paul crowd is more numerous.

As we pulled into the parking lot about an hour and a half ago, there were quite a few Ron Paul supporters milling about the parking lot--some selling signs and t-shirts.  Lots of cars had Ron Paul stickers, signs, etc.

There looks to be more press coverage of this event than one would necessaril expect for a Ron Paul event.  I heard one campaign staffer estimate attendance at 1000.  We'll see!  Could be an exciting day!

----------


## quickmike

you would think someone in Iowa would post some kind of update here.... ya know, someone with a laptop and wifi connection?

----------


## quickmike

or maybe some of the candidates got into "fisticuffs" over all the stress and everyone is watching.

----------


## sunny

I'm On A Mac Using Safari

----------


## pcosmar

They showed some footage as they drove in, some folks there, couldn't see how many.

----------


## angrydragon

> I'm On A Mac Using Safari


I don't know, it's not working for me either. I'm using a pc.

----------


## austin356

Blog post 3:49:

Tech problems. Keep watching= well keep trying to get it up and running.

----------


## gravesdav

Not getting anything here

----------


## DAZ

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...cal-diffi.html

looks like they've had some issues.

----------


## torchbearer

we are going to overload their server. maybe we should get cisco to sponsor our events

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I'm on safari as well and can't get a thing...

----------


## zdotz

Here is the actual stream location:

http://stream.creteucc.org:1989

If you put that into the "open stream" or "open location" of most media players it should work. 

I am using VLC and it is working right now. Looks like they are just looping their drive to the forum followed by a screen that says the live event will start at 4:15CST.

Hopefully that helps some of you.

----------


## lucky

That link got me nowhere.

----------


## gravesdav

Same

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Me either, do I need firefox?

----------


## pcosmar

Nothing right now. I have feed in Konqueror posting this in Firefox.
Both open, I'll watch. They had feed bu it stoped.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I'm On A Mac Using Safari


You shouldn't have to do anything special.  They just haven't started broadcasting yet.

----------


## angrydragon

They should have tested this before.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

The original link @ http://redstateeclectic.com/page4.html is loading now but still getting nothing.

----------


## zdotz

Yeah the feed stops for a few minutes and then comes back up. I'm sure they are having technical difficulties or something.

----------


## austin356

delete

----------


## austin356

"will begin broadcasting at 415 from Iowa events center"

----------


## lucky

> They should have tested this before.



Takes the suspense away

----------


## beermotor

You have to open that stream in a media player (e.g., WinAmp, Windows Media Player).

I tried it but it said timed out.

----------


## Bradley in DC

Ok, not wanting to open old wounds, but does anyone know if "John of Des Moines" is behind this?!

----------


## torchbearer

as many techies that are probably there for ron paul, i'm sure they have the brain power to get it to work.

----------


## quickmike

OH MY GOD IT JUST STARTED!!!! 


Theres a huge fight that broke out between Mitt Romney and Ton Tancredo and it looks like Tom is on top!!! Romney apparently called Tancredo a sissy, and Tancredo gave him an uppercut into his nicely chiseled chin. Romney grabbed his hair and spun him around right in front of the camera. ooooooh, this is sweeeet 

sorry guys............ im just bored waiting

----------


## beermotor

I have a sneaking suspicion their setup is not going to be able to handle our load, heh.

----------


## DAZ

no kidding

----------


## FSP-Rebel

So, bascially it's 5:15 EST?

----------


## angelatc

> Here is the actual stream location:
> 
> http://stream.creteucc.org:1989
> 
> If you put that into the "open stream" or "open location" of most media players it should work. 
> 
> I am using VLC and it is working right now. Looks like they are just looping their drive to the forum followed by a screen that says the live event will start at 4:15CST.
> 
> Hopefully that helps some of you.


I am using VLC. I have it on now!

Edited: It's just a shot of the podium where Ron Paul will be speaking.  HOw do I record using VLC??? Now might be a good time to learn, I suppose.

----------


## torchbearer

these are the people listed as the owners of the website:
[B]Laura Ebke[\B] is the developer of, and frequent contributor to, RedStateEclectic.  She is the mother of three children--2 girls (ages 18 and nearly 8), and 1 boy (age 3).  She's been married to the same guy for 25 years, and during that time, managed to pick up a Masters Degree and PhD in Political Science, which means almost nothing, except that it looks really good when she wants to impress those who are painfully easy to impress.  She is an occasional adjunct instructor at colleges in the area where she lives, and is a member of her local school board.  Most recently, she managed the campaign of her father as he ran for the Nebraska legislature as a petition candidate following the withdrawal of the incumbent state senator after the primary.  The campaign was unsuccessful from the standpoint of winning the seat, but successful at getting "real world politics" juices flowing again.  E-mail her at: laura@redstateeclectic.com

*Ron Schwab* is a "senior contributing editor" to RedStateEclectic.  A lawyer by profession, Ron has served at various times as mayor of his hometown, city attorney of that same town, as well as village attorney for a number of small towns.  He ran a petition campaign for the Nebraska legislature in 2006, and while his campaign was unsuccessful, his insight into Nebraska politics and government grew.  He has five grown children, two grown step-sons, and he and his wife Beverly have a combined total of 16 grandchildren.

----------


## yongrel

I'm on a Mac with Firefox. Is this gonna work?

----------


## torchbearer

a link for the VLC player
http://www.videolan.org/vlc/

----------


## zdotz

yep just came up for me too

----------


## austin356

OK QUESTION PPL?


How do you transfer or open a plugin (wmp) stream to the actual player?

----------


## osofaux

working with vlc now

----------


## yongrel

okay, I've got VLC on my mac. How am I supposed to get this to work?

----------


## BW4Paul

> I am using VLC. I have it on now!
> 
> Edited: It's just a shot of the podium where Ron Paul will be speaking.  HOw do I record using VLC??? Now might be a good time to learn, I suppose.


angelatc,

Can you explain how to do this with VLC in a step-by-step manner? I've tried to experiment a bit, but I keep getting error messages.

----------


## torchbearer

i'm still not able to connect with VLC.

----------


## cujothekitten

How do you connect with VLC?  Should I just be able to click on the link and it automatically pops up in the VLC player?

----------


## austin356

> i'm still not able to connect with VLC.




stream cut back out for me

----------


## osofaux

was there momentarily for me using portable vlc (empty podium, piano playing and voices in background)... nothing now though.

----------


## foraneagle2

can anyone give instructions for VLC?  File > Open Network Stream ?

----------


## Texan4Life

Yeah I think we over loaded them:

"It appears that our webcasting has hit a bit of a snag--because of the nature of our broadcast, we are limited in the number of people who can view the webcast live.  If you aren't able to connect live, we are saving everything and will upload a  complete version later on."

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...cal-probl.html

----------


## lucky

I was so hoping to see it before I get to bed.

----------


## BW4Paul

> Yeah I think we over loaded them:
> 
> "It appears that our webcasting has hit a bit of a snag--because of the nature of our broadcast, we are limited in the number of people who can view the webcast live.  If you aren't able to connect live, we are saving everything and will upload a  complete version later on."
> 
> http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...cal-probl.html


*cries*
Augh, I was waiting all day!

----------


## Bradley in DC

> OH MY GOD IT JUST STARTED!!!! 
> 
> 
> Theres a huge fight that broke out between Mitt Romney and Ton Tancredo and it looks like Tom is on top!!! Romney apparently called Tancredo a sissy, and Tancredo gave him an uppercut into his nicely chiseled chin. Romney grabbed his hair and spun him around right in front of the camera. ooooooh, this is sweeeet 
> 
> sorry guys............ im just bored waiting


Wait, what happened next?! 
(I'm bored too)

----------


## zdotz

In VLC go File-->open network stream-->On the "Network" Tab select HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/MMS. Next to that in URL paste this URL: http://stream.creteucc.org:1989
hit OK.

----------


## DAZ

Early night for you lucky? I think they realize the demand for this and will try to get it up soon. Then again, I'm no expert, so I don't know how involved a process it is.

----------


## osofaux

Using Portable VLC:

File > Open Network Stream

Select "Network" tab.

Click "HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/MMS" radio button.

Paste "http://stream.creteucc.org:1989/" in the field after "URL" (do not use the quotes)

YMMV

----------


## foraneagle2

Yeah that's what I'm trying but getting 

Unable to open 'http://stream.creteucc.org:1989'

Must be overloaded

----------


## mconder

_In VLC go File-->open network stream-->On the "Network" Tab select HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/MMS._ 

Not working...it does not play.

----------


## DAZ

> Yeah that's what I'm trying but getting 
> 
> Unable to open 'http://stream.creteucc.org:1989'
> 
> Must be overloaded


I get the same error.

----------


## osofaux

I am getting that same "unable to open" message now, but was able to connect earlier this way.

Oh, almost forgot, be sure to click "OK" after pasting in the URL.

----------


## yongrel

thanks for the instructions


it's still not working though

----------


## FSP-Rebel

VLC just wont work, I give up

----------


## mconder

This is really disappointing. I have been looking forward to this all week.

----------


## beermotor

Guys, they posted on their webpage and it says they cannot stream to a whole lot of folks.  Basically only so many can get connected, and that's it.  So, we'll just have to wait until they put up the saved copy.

Ah well - I mean this is DIY folks!  Gotta roll with the punches!

----------


## granny miller

I get the same error.  

I think it's overloaded.


Granny Miller

----------


## angelatc

Disclaimer - this is like the blonde leading the blind - ok? I'm one of the least savvy netizens you will ever meet. Rest assured that if I can do it, it's not really hard! 


Yes, the stream cut back out for me too.

The way I got it to open, and record even, was to File / Open Network Stream / select the "http / etc etc" button, then paste  "http://stream.creteucc.org:1989" into the URL box.

Then down at the borrom, I selected "Advanced options" and then in "Settings" I opted to both "Play Locally" and to a file, right below it.  I haven't played the file yet, but it seems to be there. 

Yesterday I made it to IRC and today this! Look out cyber-world - torrents are next!

(Hey not fair!!! I *was* connected!!!)

----------


## DAZ

Looks like we'll be waiting a while. I'm gonna go watch Sen. Lugar's address to on the war. I noticed CSPAN was putting it on right before I started trying to get this, so I kept it on that channel and hit pause to watch it later.....I love DVR.

----------


## cujothekitten

Lets just have one person from the forum hook up and give us updates

----------


## Bluedevil

I dont know if its a rerun, but mine is working, just an empty stage and music

----------


## mconder

I finally got it! I hate to be picky, but can you guys take some video of the audience and what's happening outside instead of the empty podium?

----------


## cujothekitten

> I dont know if its a rerun, but mine is working, just an empty stage and music


When stuff starts happening can you let us know what's going on?

----------


## mconder

_I dont know if its a rerun, but mine is working, just an empty stage and music_

No, I think this is live, they just are not being very creative with what they are capturing. If you guys are watching the forum, please change the view of the camera until the speech starts.

----------


## mconder

Oh, oh....I got the top of someone's head!

----------


## lucky

> Early night for you lucky? I think they realize the demand for this and will try to get it up soon. Then again, I'm no expert, so I don't know how involved a process it is.



Yes Daz.Been up since 2AM and trying to stay up so I will sleep tonight. Doubt I will make it.

----------


## yongrel

ugh, I just keep getting this:


access_http: error: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
access_http: error: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
access_mms: error: HTTP/1.0 503 Service Unavailable
main: no suitable access module for `http://
http://stream.creteucc.org:1989
http://stream.creteucc.org:1989'

----------


## cmason

> ugh, I just keep getting this:
> 
> 
> access_http: error: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
> access_http: error: HTTP/1.0 400 Bad Request
> access_mms: error: HTTP/1.0 503 Service Unavailable
> main: no suitable access module for `http://
> http://stream.creteucc.org:1989
> http://stream.creteucc.org:1989'


Exactly the same here.  I'm on a Mac using VLC.  Oh, well, guess I have to wait.

----------


## sunny

> Oh, oh....I got the top of someone's head!


Condor how did you get there?

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Yep, no matter which way I configure VLC, I always get the errors.

----------


## austin356

AGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!


I Had a stream and then X'ed it out!!!! Now I lost my spot!!

----------


## lucky

Sometimes the internet sucks.

----------


## austin356

> Sometimes the internet sucks.




dont complain(lololol), cause the "solution" is internet 2......... and then there goes the "wild west" libertarian oasis we have today

----------


## cujothekitten

The internet is dieing 

Seriously though, we're jamming their system.  Some of us are going to have to wait for the video on youtube.

----------


## quickmike

> Wait, what happened next?! 
> (I'm bored too)


ok heres the blow by blow........ first the tancredo/romney fight happened, and as soon as that was just starting to boil over, none other than McCain came busting into the room with Rudy on his shoulders yelling AHHHHRRRRGH like howard dean did back in 94............. next thing you know, all the other republican candidates just jumped in and started going at each others throats like a bunch of rabid dogs..........



oh PS ............... Ron Paul was standing about 15 ft to the side just shaking his head at the whole incident enjoying a nice cold glass of lemonade


more updates to come

----------


## angelatc

http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul - this link is now posted on the live blog.

----------


## cujothekitten

If you can capture the video and plan on uploading it as well try to get on.  If you just want to watch it then hold off and wait for it to go to youtube.  Let the people that are going to be spreading it give it a go first.

----------


## NoxTwilight

http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul

just got that off the RedState site.

Java and you will have to unblock with some security sw .. so far I have audio but no video

----------


## lucky

I know I know. Internet has been very very good to me. Just got sad for a moment. Want info though on how many are showing up. We need a good crowd very badly.

----------


## austin356

http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul

----------


## cmason

> http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul - this link is now posted on the live blog.


Seems to be working.  I see no video though and just background noise of people talking and a piano.

----------


## angrydragon

No video, but music and background chatter.

http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul

----------


## foraneagle2

http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul

----------


## FSP-Rebel

ok it works but no vid

----------


## yongrel

oh God! I got int the stream, and I wish I hadn't! AHHH!!

It's a giant neocon orgy! The horror!


*shakes fist at the series of tubes

----------


## MozoVote

So..... will the free market sort this all out?

----------


## austinphish

edit

----------


## austin356

Dang in 4 minutes 100 viewers !!

----------


## cmason

> Dang in 4 minutes 100 viewers !!


Yep, going up fast.  I just hope the USTREAM.TV picture is just a posterboard that there's on purpose until the speech starts.  But at least having the audio will still be good.

----------


## angrydragon

http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul

----------


## angrydragon

100 steamers allowed only on the http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul ???

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Sometimes the internet sucks.


Too much government regulation and taxation!

----------


## angrydragon

http://ustream.tv/live most viewers for live event. The Ron Paul stream.

----------


## PatriotOne

I give up trying to connect to make room for some others but I expect a good play by play!

I feel like I'm waiting for the opening song at a Rock concert....LOL

----------


## FluffyUnbound

So did anyone show up?

----------


## Bradley in DC

> oh God! I got int the stream, and I wish I hadn't! AHHH!!
> 
> It's a giant neocon orgy! The horror!
> 
> 
> *shakes fist at the series of tubes


Details!

----------


## cmason

> Yep, going up fast.  I just hope the USTREAM.TV picture is just a posterboard that there's on purpose until the speech starts.  But at least having the audio will still be good.


Argh, got disconnected, now it's full and I can't get on!!!  Argh!

----------


## susano

> Thank you!
> Hope you can handle the bandwidth, consider using ustream to host the live video, it is like youtube but for live video.
> http://ustream.tv/



I'm on broadband, and it just keeps saying connecting.

----------


## yongrel

now, it's dead

----------


## quickmike

They Broke My Internets !!!!!

----------


## axiomata

Quick! Somebody find some Drano and unclog the tubes!

----------


## susano

Guess we'll have to have for Youtube

----------


## austinphish

any reports?

----------


## llamabread

Somebody from the chatroom on ustream.tv just said that the forum was over, and people were getting food.  They said about a third of the hall is full of people already eating, with more in the lines.  Said lots of chairs set up.  Also said Ron will speak in about 15-20 minutes after everyone has food and has been seated.

----------


## LibertyOrDie

Live Blog going on here:

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

----------


## MozoVote

It's still worth joining for the chat mode - they're talking about what's going on in the hall

----------


## Chase

someone should set up an audio feed or at least an irc channel

----------


## cujothekitten

Folks are starting to come in, about 500 of them are waiting for food... 1/3 sitting and waiting

----------


## cujothekitten

update and live blogging
http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

----------


## susano

Maybe there's a Des Moines radio station covering this?

----------


## cujothekitten

200-person rally just showed up chanting, "We want Ron Paul!"

----------


## FSP-Rebel

someone re-up the feed

----------


## llamabread

The red state blog just said the room is about half full and the stream of people entering is quickening.  Said it is getting ready to start.

----------


## llamabread

Again from Red State blog

"Right now some sort of classical music is being played in the background--I heard the campaign director early suggest that at some point some more upbeat stuff would be played (then we'd know things were getting ready to happy).

I'd say we're about 2/3 filled up at this point.  Lots of press folks have come over now that the forum next door is over.  I asked one of them if it was over--he said it was pretty dead to begin with"

looks promising.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul

----------


## cujothekitten

Not a very large turnout for the Forum... more people at Ron Paul party.  It's now over and people are starting to come over to Rons room

----------


## angrydragon

*I asked one of them if it was over--he said it was pretty dead to begin with!
*

hahaha

----------


## yongrel

are there any other live blogs to read?

----------


## llamabread

> are there any other live blogs to read?


This is the only one we've found so far.

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/redstate_commentary/

----------


## PatriotOne

Got a couple of questions from folks--

First on the webcast stuff--we noticed the numbers over on the other site--what a disappointment that we couldn't get it to work right--oh well.

Most of the folks that I've seen seem to be supporters.  Lots of signs.  But it's interesting--it's kind of a quiet crowd--quiet enthusiasm--people talking about Ron Paul, but no one jumping up and down--yet!

We're about 3/4 full I'd guess--think they were planning on 1000, so we're probably hitting well over 700.

----------


## quickmike

> *I asked one of them if it was over--he said it was pretty dead to begin with!
> *
> 
> hahaha


Well what do you expect when all they have forward to listening to was Romney talk about his dog riding on top of his car?

----------


## susano

I've checked Iowa radio http://www.externalharddrive.com/usa...o/iowa_am.html

Can't find anything. Horrid stations!

----------


## WannaBfree

Thank you for the updates! More! More!

----------


## Chase

Next time there is an event like this we should coordinate better on the streams... set up audio *and* video, and lots of relay servers...

----------


## susano

Local talk radio should cover this stuff, with live streams for internet listening.

----------


## LibertyOrDie

> Next time there is an event like this we should coordinate better on the streams... set up audio *and* video, and lots of relay servers...


Relays would have made a huge difference, even if they only did 5, for the 5 available connections...  We'd be rockin'!

----------


## austin356

anyone know any local stations?
that are broadcasting?

----------


## quickmike

> anyone know any local stations?
> that are broadcasting?


no I just checked........... NPR and all the other talk stations are just playing old timey music and James Taylor

----------


## PatriotOne

Looks like we're moving toward start up at 5:30 now--they're still trying to get people through the line.  Rumor has it that the forum had sent up for about 1200 and only about half of those seats were filled--one person suggested that Ron Paul people had bought tickets and then not gone--don't know if that's true or not.  

This is a fun group--everyone's just schmoozing with one another--some TV camera just came over and photographed the bloggers.

The Iowa campaign director for Ron Paul just told me that if every seat was filled, there'd be 1000.  I think we're probably getting close to 900 at this point--there are just a few rows of seat in the back, and afew odd seats free.

----------


## PatriotOne

_Rumor has it that the forum had sent up for about 1200 and only about half of those seats were filled--one person suggested that Ron Paul people had bought tickets and then not gone--don't know if that's true or not._ 

Hehehehe

----------


## PatriotOne

We plan on running the raw footage of the event later on--we've got a line up of folks talking to our camera about why they like Ron Paul--Nick, from Lew Rockwell--is busy dragging folks over--my daughter and her boyfriend are our interview and camera crew.

----------


## cujothekitten

Up to 900 and running late due to food line.

Only half of the people that reserved a seat showed up for the official forum.

----------


## llamabread

> _Rumor has it that the forum had sent up for about 1200 and only about half of those seats were filled--one person suggested that Ron Paul people had bought tickets and then not gone--don't know if that's true or not._ 
> 
> Hehehehe


Exactly what I was thinking.  That puts the forum numbers at 600, maybe 700, and Paul's event at over 900 now just makes it better.

----------


## dmitchell

> Rumor has it that the forum had sent up for about 1200 and only about half of those seats were filled--one person suggested that Ron Paul people had bought tickets and then not gone--don't know if that's true or not.


That's not going to play well if reported by the media. I wonder if Ed Failure is behind the rumor?




> This is a fun group--everyone's just schmoozing with one another--some TV camera just came over and photographed the bloggers.


Great news! The only thing worse than no one showing up is people showing up and being hostile.




> The Iowa campaign director for Ron Paul just told me that if every seat was filled, there'd be 1000.  I think we're probably getting close to 900 at this point--there are just a few rows of seat in the back, and afew odd seats free.


Interesting! If there were 600 people at the forum and 200 outside supporters, the event is actually picking up new people!

----------


## quickmike

> Exactly what I was thinking.  That puts the forum numbers at 600, maybe 700, and Paul's event at over 900 now just makes it better.


6 or 7 hundred people divided by 7 candidates at the forum?.......... hmmmmm, if my calculations are correct thats precisely................. LAAAAME!!!!

----------


## PatriotOne

I don't know what the status is of food. The story we heard is that the start time was moved to 5:30 to get everyone through the line.  There were a LOT of people who came in right away--probably to get good seats--who I doubt got any food.  Most of us don't care about that, though.

Laura

----------


## liberatenyc

Anyone know the locations of any other blog feeds?  sounds like there are several.

----------


## PatriotOne

I hope someone was at the ITR forum and took notes on the questions so Ron Paul can address them as well for the people who attended the "lame" forum..

----------


## LibertyOrDie

Live Blog here -> http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

----------


## angrydragon

Crowds starting to mill about now--and now, here comes the march music--people are starting clap *(I'm sitting right next to a speaker, so my hearing will be permanently damaged--the things I do for you people!)*

hehe

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

What kind of food is it?

----------


## llamabread

From the lewrockwell blog

"Well, the room is at capacity (1,000) and the event is about to start; I'll continue with the updates -- And should have video of supporter interviews and a Ron Paul interview.

Dr. Paul's entering right now -- Rock Star!"

Sounds great.

----------


## quickmike

Imagine the "Stars and Stripes Forever" playing in the background (those drums are very loud).  People are standing, we have signs waving, and I think the room is very, very close to full (all seats look to be filled).

----------


## PatriotOne

Crowds starting to mill about now--and now, here comes the march music--people are starting clap (I'm sitting right next to a speaker, so my hearing will be permanently damaged--the things I do for you people!)

----------


## cujothekitten

Room is filled

----------


## granny miller

I'm stress eating over this 


Granny Miller

----------


## PatriotOne

Imagine the "Stars and Stripes Forever" playing in the background (those drums are very loud).  People are standing, we have signs waving, and I think the room is very, very close to full (all seats look to be filled).

----------


## llamabread

From red state eclectic...

Standing room only, I think.  Just had our first goosebump moment--the "band started playing the national anthem"--and the crowd started singing along.  They turned off the music, and the crowd kept singing--emphasizing "land of the FREE".  Wow.

----------


## quickmike

Standing room only, I think.  Just had our first goosebump moment--the "band started playing the national anthem"--and the crowd started singing along.  They turned off the music, and the crowd kept singing--emphasizing "land of the FREE".  Wow.

----------


## WannaBfree

Reeeally appreciate the updates - thank you so much!

----------


## PatriotOne

Wish I could remember some of the names of these marches.  It's very inspiring, though.  Looks like we're getting ready--people are walking up to the front.

----------


## LibertyOrDie

Updates are from:
http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

&

http://blog.lewrockwell.com

----------


## cujothekitten

> I'm stress eating over this 
> 
> 
> Granny Miller


LoL

----------


## cujothekitten

MSM just showed up

----------


## PatriotOne

> MSM just showed up


Whoot!!!!!!!!

----------


## literatim

> MSM just showed up

----------


## richard1984

> MSM just showed up


Who does that consist of?

----------


## llamabread

> MSM just showed up


Where did you get that from?  Any more details, like which stations, etc.?

----------


## romelll

After having the same problems I found on the the site this posting:

Update on the Webcast
Sorry--this is a brave new world for me.  My tech guy misunderstood something he was told by the Event Center staff--so, the live broadcast was only go to happen for about 5 people at a time.  We're taping everything and will upload it later.  We've got our intrepid camera crew out doing interviews right now--apparently someone from our group will be interviewing Dr. Paul after the event!

----------


## torchbearer

> 


MDH?

----------


## PatriotOne

I wonder if Mitt and the rest of them are at RP's party.

----------


## Mattsa

> LoL


I gather from reading this thread.....

Nobody has a clue what is going on!

I'm in the UK. It's 11.30pm here. i'm staying up hoping I'll get to see something

----------


## literatim

> MDH?


MDH?

----------


## PatriotOne

Another rendition of the National Anthem, followed by an invocation.  Very nice.

Joe Seehusen, director of the Iowa campaign is giving introductions of Meet Up organizers in Iowa.

There seem to be at least a few "real media" folks here, although I can't be sure of that.

----------


## PatriotOne

Rep. Jim Guest from Missouri (Missouri legislature) is coming to the stage.  "voice of freedom from the hearland"

----------


## LibertyEagle

They said there was 1000 people

----------


## MsDoodahs

> I wonder if Mitt and the rest of them are at RP's party.


I would love to know what they all think of the strong RP support...

Money can't buy the kind of support RP has...

They know this...

I wonder if it makes them angry-  or jealous - or sad?

----------


## llamabread

From red state eclentic

"Rep. Jim Guest from Missouri (Missouri legislature) is coming to the stage.  "voice of freedom from the hearland"

Quick wiki on Jim Guest

Jim Guest (born May 20, 1940) is a former aerospace engineer, and current farmer, small business owner, and Republican member of the Missouri House of Representatives from District 5. He resides in King City, Missouri, with his wife Sharron, and has two children, Kevin and Traci.

He was born in King City, and graduated from King City R-I High School in 1958. He then received a B.S. degree in mechanical engineering from University of Missouri–Rolla, in 1962, and a master's degree in engineering management in 1970 from the same school. From 1962 through 1974, he worked as an aerospace engineer in California and St. Louis, Missouri.

He is a member of the Star Chapel United Methodist Church, the King City and Albany Chambers of Commerce, the Missouri Cattleman's Association, the Missouri Farm Bureau and Missouri Park Association. He has also served as a representative for Missouri on the National Pork Producers Council.

He was first elected to the Missouri House of Representatives in 2002, winning reelection in 2004. He currently serves on the following committees:

    * Fiscal Review (chair)
    * Agriculture Policy
    * Corrections and Public Institutions
    * Workforce Development and Workplace Safety.

----------


## PatriotOne

I hoppe they don't spend too much time wih all the pre-intro's.  On with RP!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Give me liberty

Did somebody youtube it?
I missed it.

----------


## Henry

My palms are sweating. OK I'm a RP junkie, and going through witdrawls !!!

----------


## PatriotOne

> I would love to know what they all think of the strong RP support...
> 
> Money can't buy the kind of support RP has...
> 
> They know this...
> 
> I wonder if it makes them angry-  or jealous - or sad?


I'm hoping for "out-numbered" myself.  Throw in the towel boys

----------


## csen

> I hoppe they don't spend too much time wih all the pre-intro's.  On with RP!!!!!!!!!


I hear you, but part of the importance of the campaign is elevating other like-minded public figures into positions of more importance.  We need more Ron Pauls.  If Jim Guest can elevate his profile and move from the state House to the US House that's a big win for us regardless of how RP does.

----------


## FreedomLover

Thanks for doing this guys. Ron Paul is the only candidate I've ever been truly enthusiastic about.

----------


## susano

> From red state eclectic...
> 
> Standing room only, I think.  Just had our first goosebump moment--the "band started playing the national anthem"--and the crowd started singing along.  They turned off the music, and the crowd kept singing--emphasizing "land of the FREE".  Wow.



That gave me chills!

----------


## quickmike

Even if the mainstream media eventually jumps on the RP bandwagon, I still say "screw you guys, we dont need ya" That will show em.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I hear you, but part of the importance of the campaign is elevating other like-minded public figures into positions of more importance.  We need more Ron Pauls.  If Jim Guest can elevate his profile and move from the state House to the US House that's a big win for us regardless of how RP does.


I agree...I just hope they don't over do it and take the energy level down.  Sometimes those things go overboard.

----------


## susano

> I hear you, but part of the importance of the campaign is elevating other like-minded public figures into positions of more importance.  We need more Ron Pauls.  If Jim Guest can elevate his profile and move from the state House to the US House that's a big win for us regardless of how RP does.


Good point.

----------


## angrydragon

There is a donation table set up--there are envelopes available, I guess--although the blog table just had some folks come over and ask us if WE had any envelopes...maybe we're out already!

YAH!!!

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

> I hear you, but part of the importance of the campaign is elevating other like-minded public figures into positions of more importance.  We need more Ron Pauls.  If Jim Guest can elevate his profile and move from the state House to the US House that's a big win for us regardless of how RP does.


Good point.  Ron Paul the Statesman is MUCH bigger than Ron Paul the man.  This is much bigger than him.

----------


## PatriotOne

Boo hoo!

As my daughter was walking in earlier, carrying a Ron Paul sign, she said she got some rather "nasty" looks from supporters from some of the other candidates who were working outside the forum.

----------


## susano

> Good point.  Ron Paul the Statesman is MUCH bigger than Ron Paul the man.  This is much bigger than him.


You bet. many from our ranks will have to run for office.

----------


## PatriotOne

Joe Seehusan just announced that the goal was to have 10,000 at the Iowa straw poll.  Something's happening, folks!  People here are getting excited.

----------


## dmitchell

> As my daughter was walking in earlier, carrying a Ron Paul sign, she said she got some rather "nasty" looks from supporters from some of the other candidates who were working outside the forum.


Nice.

----------


## susano

> Boo hoo!
> 
> As my daughter was walking in earlier, carrying a Ron Paul sign, she said she got some rather "nasty" looks from supporters from some of the other candidates who were working outside the forum.


LOL. Too bad so sad

----------


## llamabread

www.topofcenter.com has some audio covering the event.  Right now they are taking calls about Ron Paul.  It seems like they will be covering the rally after the event.  So if you want audio while you are refreshing your pages, go there.

----------


## PatriotOne

A go line from Iowa Campaign Dirctor Joe Seehusen: "Today's turnout proves to the world that we are not an internet phantom".

http://blog.lewrockwell.com/

----------


## susano

> Joe Seehusan just announced that the goal was to have 10,000 at the Iowa straw poll.  Something's happening, folks!  People here are getting excited.



You're so lucky to be there!!!!!!!!!!!!! How cool.

----------


## TheConstitutionLives

I think Paul's signs should say *"Stand for the Constitution.  Stand for Ron Paul"*.  Or *"A Vote For Ron Paul Is A Vote For The Constiution"*.   Who can argue w/ that?

----------


## susano

Lew Moore
"The fringe candidate filled the hall, didn't he?"  "A prairie fire going on across this country--not just in Iowa."  Words from Ron Paul's campaign manager.  "We are going to save American!"

Excitement in the hall!

----------


## susano

> I think Paul's signs should say *"Stand for the Constitution.  Stand for Ron Paul"*.  Or *"A Vote For Ron Paul Is A Vote For The Constiution"*.   Who can argue w/ that?


I LIKE IT!

----------


## PatriotOne

Kent Snyder
Campaign Chair: "Our campaign is growing by the day."

----------


## quickmike

> Boo hoo!
> 
> As my daughter was walking in earlier, carrying a Ron Paul sign, she said she got some rather "nasty" looks from supporters from some of the other candidates who were working outside the forum.


I say dont dog on these people too much........ instead invite them over from the Dark Side, and invite them to hear freedom speak.

you can attract more bees with honey than vinegar. Whatever the f00k that means. LOL

----------


## PatriotOne

> www.topofcenter.com has some audio covering the event.  Right now they are taking calls about Ron Paul.  It seems like they will be covering the rally after the event.  So if you want audio while you are refreshing your pages, go there.



Got it hooked up now.  Thanks!  How exciting.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

This is sooooo Awesome! Wish would've went

----------


## PatriotOne

Great campaign video is showing--don't think it will show up on our video later, but I think that it may be up already on the campaign's YouTube site--pretty sure I've seen most of it already.  From New Hampshire debate--the crowd here is nodding to the interviews that are happening on the video, laughing in the appropriate places, clapping.  "Let's Do it"

----------


## austinphish

what was the site with the video feed?  I know it is down, but i want to get in on the live chat...

----------


## PatriotOne

Folks are sitting with rapt attention to the video.  The place is full, although it doesn't look like there's anybody who wants to come in who hasn't been able to.  The video is made up of clips from the CNN debate--it's a great clip, although I haven't seen anything new on it yet.

There are about a dozen cameras on my side of the hall, probably another dozen on the other side of the room, and maybe that many toward the back--and of course, there are lots on people's shoulders out in the crowd.

This is a crowd that is calm, but enthused--I think mostly supporters, although there may be some undecided's in the crowd.  I do think that this is a great rally for those supporters here in Iowa.  Big things have to happen here in the next few months, and it's important for the people on the ground to see that they're part of a BIG cause, because they're going to be working awfully hard.

----------


## dmitchell

> I say dont dog on these people too much........ instead invite them over from the Dark Side, and invite them to hear freedom speak.


Good idea. Who knows, maybe Ron Paul can change their minds? He seems to change the minds of most people he speaks to.

----------


## PatriotOne

There's a lot of variations in Ron Paul signage in the room--my favorite so far: "Our Next President is RON PAUL--Go Ahead--Google Him.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

Go here for chat:
http://ustream.tv/channel/redstate-paul

----------


## mport1

I really hope everybody there isn't Ron Paul supporters.  We needed to grab people from the 1st event.

----------


## PatriotOne

> I really hope everybody there isn't Ron Paul supporters.  We needed to grab people from the 1st event.


Me either.  Not sure how she could tell with 1000 people there though.

----------


## PatriotOne

No doubt Ron Paul supporter's drug their friends there to give them a Ron Paul intervention...LOL

----------


## PatriotOne

Many of the folks in this room have seen this video before, I think.  You can almost sense that they know that it's starting to wind down.  They're clapping more, getting ready for the Main Event--should be coming up within the next 5 minutes or so.

Some guy wearing and carrying a bunch of Ron Paul paraphernalia just walked by, asked if he could grab one of the empty chairs at our table, and then carried it up to very near the front of the room :-)

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> Some guy wearing and carrying a bunch of Ron Paul paraphernalia just walked by, asked if he could grab one of the empty chairs at our table, and then carried it up to very near the front of the room :-)


Grassroots at its best!!!

----------


## dmitchell

> I really hope everybody there isn't Ron Paul supporters.  We needed to grab people from the 1st event.


I hope so too. Still, she makes a good point: we all must do our part, but a lot depends on the Iowa and New Hampshire folks. If Ron Paul can stoke their enthusiasm for the next few months (and raise a few dollars at the same time), the rally is going to be worth it.

----------


## paulitics

There's a lot of variations in Ron Paul signage in the room--my favorite so far: "Our Next President is RON PAUL--Go Ahead--Google Him.

Bingo.  This is perfect.  It makes it sound so 2008.  RudyMcromneyson could never touch that.    Those dinasaurs.

----------


## PatriotOne

The Ron Paul Revolution signs: Support Liberty, Support Ron Paul; regular capaign signs.  I'm sure there are others I haven't seen yet--I'll try to make note when I do.

----------


## PatriotOne

To "Superhero" we're now clapping at the after-debate poll results.

----------


## paulitics

> The Ron Paul Revolution signs: Support Liberty, Support Ron Paul; regular capaign signs.  I'm sure there are others I haven't seen yet--I'll try to make note when I do.



Anyone with "IT's the constitution STUPID!?"

----------


## PatriotOne

I feel so much better--a little pause--Now here comes one of my favorite campaign songs--by Steve Dore, I think--"Hope for America".  More spine shivers--you can almost see people ready to tear up--things are going to reach maximum excitement any minute now!

----------


## dmitchell

> I feel so much better


What does that mean? Better about what?

----------


## llamabread

lewrockwell blog says Ron Paul just came in after the Hope for America song.

----------


## CJLauderdale4

> Anyone with "IT's the constitution STUPID!?"


I'll go with that!!

----------


## PatriotOne

Casually dressed--open collar blue shirt, Dr. Paul says: "What a grand celebration--I'M GLAD I COULD JOIN YOU!"  A meaningful jab at the forum that didn't invite him.

Mark and Valerie, two of Dr. Paul's grandchildren are here, along with his wife of 50 years.  What a nice guy.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Paul is the f-ing MAN

----------


## PatriotOne

I'm listening to Steve Dore's song now that they played at the rally.  I'm all teary eyed now.......whaaaaaaaaaaa

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=188563357

----------


## llamabread

From lewrockwell blog again

"I'm paraphrasing

RP: "You cannot have liberty without life, andyou cannot have a decent life without liberty."

RP:"Government's only function is to protect life and liberty...that the genius of the Constitution. But today we hae a monolithic system, when we should solve our problems at the local level."

----------


## PatriotOne

I'm paraphrasing

RP: "You cannot have liberty without life, andyou cannot have a decent life without liberty."

RP:"Government's only function is to protect life and liberty...that the genius of the Constitution. But today we hae a monolithic system, when we should solve our problems at the local level."

----------


## PatriotOne

For those joining us late--our live webcast ran into some technical difficulties.  We are taping the event and will upload it later--I'll provide the details when we get to that point.

----------


## PatriotOne

Paraphrasing - 

RP: "A fetus has legal rights; how can you allow a woman to kill her child a minute before birth, but throw her in jail for killing her baby minute after?"

RP: "The welfare-warfare state introduces the notion that we do not own ourselves -- it undermines the entire principle of liberty and the right to life. The worst part of our system is the notion that the Federal Government owns 100% of our government and merely chooses to allow us to keep part of it -- let's get rid of the income tax! (applause)."

RP: "we don't even own our own property -- you have to get 25 permits to do anything on your own property; the cncept of private property has been seriously undermined."

----------


## llamabread

Patriot one covered it.

----------


## PatriotOne

Dr. Paul just scored some huge points with the crowd.  "In truth we don't own property because we have to pay taxes or ask permission to use it."

----------


## PatriotOne

More applause and sign waving.

----------


## sunny

ok, i just spent a couple of hours on the chat and searching for video of iowa and i'm burned out..........it'll be youtubed later........hopefully later tonite.
they're still going strong in chat!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

OMG, I'm now regretting that I was tooo lazy (broke at the moment) to drive there.

----------


## PatriotOne

He's speaking, it appears, with minimal notes.  This is a chat, more than a speech.

----------


## llamabread

For those who don't know where the updates are coming from

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

http://blog.lewrockwell.com/

----------


## PatriotOne

Ron Paul listening music while refreshing:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=188563357

----------


## SeekLiberty

What no bullhorns? No "9/11 was an Inside Job" signs? What is wrong with those people looking for the Truth, anyway?   Maybe most have common sense after all, and there was no valid need for fear-mongering?  

This is great! I can't keep up with the posts! ... this threads moving so fast! Wow!

- SL

----------


## FSP-Rebel

The chat is a little on the weak side, not as far as guests but some of the conversations

----------


## PatriotOne

"We're really facing an economic crisis."  "This country is not nearly as wealthy as we think we are, and that other people think we are." 

We're borrowing too much money.

He's on a roll now on the economy.  Talking about the late 70's.  The government is cooking the books.  If you don't drive or eat or pay bills, you don't have to worry too much about inflation!

----------


## llamabread

Lewrockwell blog----


RP: "Get rid of the selective service! (applause)"

RP: "We are facing an economic crisis -- the government tells us everything is wonderful: deficits don't mater, inflation is low, etc. etc. But if you look at your own financial situation, we are not nearly as wealthy as we think we are or foreigners see us as."

RP: "We are beyond our means. We China stops loaning us money, prices will go up. When our baker cuts us off, our interest rates will shoot up like in the 1970s."

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #3: From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:20 PM 
RP: "Get rid of the selective service! (applause)"

RP: "We are facing an economic crisis -- the government tells us everything is wonderful: deficits don't mater, inflation is low, etc. etc. But if you look at your own financial situation, we are not nearly as wealthy as we think we are or foreigners see us as."

RP: "We are beyond our means. We China stops loaning us money, prices will go up. When our baker cuts us off, our interest rates will shoot up like in the 1970s."

----------


## llamabread

Ties foreign policy and policing the world in with the danger to the conomy.  This is all stuff we've heard before, but it's kind of thrilling to see it live and in person. 

Who'd have thought "let's get rid of the Federal Reserve" would get a standing O?

----------


## PatriotOne

Ties foreign policy and policing the world in with the danger to the conomy.  This is all stuff we've heard before, but it's kind of thrilling to see it live and in person.  

Standing Ovation
Who'd have thought "let's get rid of the Federal Reserve" would get a standing O?

----------


## cujothekitten

When the video starts coming in comment, favor, and rate.

----------


## llamabread

Lewrockwell blog----

RP: "We have accepted the notion of perpetully incerasing welfarism."

RP: "If we do not soon get rid of this notion, we will go bankrupt."

RP: "We need to get rid of ythe Federal Reserve System (massive standing ovation)."

RP: "You know what? The idea of paper money is so silly and dangerous -- that the people allow the government that the do not trust to print funny money; and we wonder why we have problems. The Founders knew what was wrong with fiat money - they were very familiar with the collapse of the Continental; they declared that only gold and silver can be used as legal tender. There as never been a paper currency that lasted for a long time."

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #4 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:24 PM 
RP: "We have accepted the notion of perpetully incerasing welfarism."

RP: "If we do not soon get rid of this notion, we will go bankrupt."

RP: "We need to get rid of ythe Federal Reserve System (massive standing ovation)."

RP: "You know what? The idea of paper money is so silly and dangerous -- that the people allow the government that the do not trust to print funny money; and we wonder why we have problems. The Founders knew what was wrong with fiat money - they were very familiar with the collapse of the Continental; they declared that only gold and silver can be used as legal tender. There as never been a paper currency that lasted for a long time."

----------


## PatriotOne

Monetary Policy
Looks like we're going to hit all of the Ron Paul issues today--but he does it so well and so logically.  Right now, we're talking about paper money vs. gold.  Sound money is a "moral issue" as much as anything.

Hitting the topic of the "inflation tax" as in the debate.

----------


## PatriotOne

Notes
Someone just said that Lew Moore told them that Paul never uses notes.  That may be true.  I thought that was the case at first, and just as I was ready to mention it, I saw him look down--but actually, I haven't seen him do that again.  I've noticed in a number of speeches that he doesn't appear to use any kind of notes.

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #5 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:28 PM 
RP: "When they debase our currency, they are stealing our money!"

RP: "Who suffers the most when the price is going up? Government -- no. The middle class and the poor pay the inflation tax. Somebody is literally stealing 10% (10% real inflation) of our real income every year. Inflation wipes out the middle class. Just look at Mexico. Maybe if Mexico had a sound currency we wouldn't have an illegal immigration problem."

RP: "The Federal Reserve causes the Business Cycle. We have no savings, yet interest rates are low. In a free market, if savings rates are low, interest rates are high."

RP: "The booms and the busts, the Great Depression, etc. all this cannot happed without the Federal Reserve System. We have to get rid of it."

RP: "The Fed enhances the growth of government."

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Notes
> Someone just said that Lew Moore told them that Paul never uses notes.  That may be true.  I thought that was the case at first, and just as I was ready to mention it, I saw him look down--but actually, I haven't seen him do that again.  I've noticed in a number of speeches that he doesn't appear to use any kind of notes.


Thats the reason he draws people.. when you read from notes.. one is monotone and bland sounding.. but when you read without notes.. you speak from the heart.. with conviction, and feeling..  Everybody that listens to Ron Paul also feels his feelings,,,.. His words and thoughts are charged with emotion...

And he does it without having to scream like a pro wrestler,. hahga

----------


## RohanT

The e-suspense is killing me.

----------


## PatriotOne

Another Reason to think About Money
"It enhances the role of government" (a reason to think about the inflation tax)--they don't have to raise taxes but the government collects more money anyway.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

any updates?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ron Paul listening music while refreshing:
> 
> http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm...ndid=188563357


Hey thanks!

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Ties foreign policy and policing the world in with the danger to the conomy.  This is all stuff we've heard before, but it's kind of thrilling to see it live and in person.  
> 
> Standing Ovation
> Who'd have thought "let's get rid of the Federal Reserve" would get a standing O?


It would if most of the people are RP supporters.

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #6 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:33 PM 
Channeling Murray Rothbard?

RP: "Banks create credit our of thin air. Special interests who benefit from this want to preserve the Federal Reserve System. As president, we will not have this system."

RP: "We are set up for hyperinflation. We are not immune. We need more people like you when our system collapses so we can get back to the basics of a sound monetary system."

RP: "War is the health of the state. Up in a debate with 'that mayor from New York City' (hisses from the crowd), I said that they are over here because we are over there. (applause).

RP: "We need to realize why these attacks happen, because when there is a Pearl Harbor or 9/11, we have to retaliate."

----------


## llamabread

Someone just asked how many people are here.  The room was set up for just over a thousand, and it looks to me like there are at least that many people here.  There are a few standing, but there are a few scattered seats, as well.  The story is that they're going to do an "exit count" as people leave for the "official numbers."



Boos for Rudy Giuliani ("that mayor who used to be in New York City"). 

The basics:  We need to defend ourselves, but we need to think about what got us to the point where those attacks came against us.  "How do we keep this from happening anymore."

Dr. Paul chronicles his predictions regarding the Middle East over the last 20 years.  Big problem came in 1998 when he spoke out against the Clinton Administration's effort for "regime change" --he got 20 minutes in opposition--the only opponent.

----------


## PatriotOne

Big Applause Line
"If you're going to go to war, declare it"

Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 06:42 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBack (0) 
Discussion on the Middle East
Dr. Paul chronicles his predictions regarding the Middle East over the last 20 years.  Big problem came in 1998 when he spoke out against the Clinton Administration's effort for "regime change" --he got 20 minutes in opposition--the only opponent.

Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 06:41 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBack (0) 
More on Foreign Policy
Boos for Rudy Giuliani ("that mayor who used to be in New York City").  

The basics:  We need to defend ourselves, but we need to think about what got us to the point where those attacks came against us.  "How do we keep this from happening anymore."

Email this • Subscribe to this feed • Stumble It! • Digg This! • Save to del.icio.us • Submit To Netscape • Discuss on Newsvine

Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 06:38 PM | Permalink | Comments (3) | TrackBack (0) 
Numbers
Someone just asked how many people are here.  The room was set up for just over a thousand, and it looks to me like there are at least that many people here.  There are a few standing, but there are a few scattered seats, as well.  The story is that they're going to do an "exit count" as people leave for the "official numbers."

----------


## ForLibertyFight

> When the video starts coming in comment, favor, and rate.


get it on the FRONT PAGE of youtube.com

----------


## cujothekitten

Update #7 From the Speech
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:38 PM

RP: "I was against the war 15 years before it started (the Gulf War."

RP: "It was in 1998 when I really started opposing the war, when Congress voted for regime change."

RP: "Unfortunately, I didn't pursuade a lot of people. I did my best, but it was not enough. I told the international relations committee that if they thing that going to war is such a good idea, they should declare war (massive applause)."

RP: "One member of Conress told me that the declaration of war section of a Constitution is an anachronism. It falls on Congress to go to war. They delivered this responsibility to the President -- they were amending the Constitution. They are now squirming over their stance a few years ago."

RP: "There is a strong history of non-interventionism in the Republican Party -- let's remind them of that (applause)."

RP: "The Party is now stuck in the position of having to defend the indefensible. There is now way to continue to do well without resolving this."

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #7 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:38 PM 
RP: "I was against the war 15 years before it started (the Gulf War."

RP: "It was in 1998 when I really started opposing the war, when Congress voted for regime change."

RP: "Unfortunately, I didn't pursuade a lot of people. I did my best, but it was not enough. I told the international relations committee that if they thing that going to war is such a good idea, they should declare war (massive applause)."

RP: "One member of Conress told me that the declaration of war section of a Constitution is an anachronism. It falls on Congress to go to war. They delivered this responsibility to the President -- they were amending the Constitution. They are now squirming over their stance a few years ago."

RP: "There is a strong history of non-interventionism in the Republican Party -- let's remind them of that (applause)."

RP: "The Party is now stuck in the position of having to defend the indefensible. There is now way to continue to do well without resolving this."

----------


## LibertyEagle

> get it on the FRONT PAGE of youtube.com


 Have a link?  It's not showing up for me.

----------


## PatriotOne

Ducking Responsibilities
Dr. Paul is talking about Congress' failure to declare war--some told him the Constitution was "frivolous" and "irrelevant"

"The Policy of non-intervention is the policy of the founding fathers"

----------


## PatriotOne

> Have a link?  It's not showing up for me.


They will be posting it later.  There still filming..LOL

----------


## FSP-Rebel

All these comments aren't gonna mean much til we see RP say it himself along with the audience reaction.

----------


## PatriotOne

Non-Intervention in the GOP
Paraphrase: "let's remind the Republicans that there's a long history of non-interventionism in the Republican party."

----------


## WannaBfree

> Someone just asked how many people are here.  The room was set up for just over a thousand, and it looks to me like there are at least that many people here.  There are a few standing, but there are a few scattered seats, as well.  The story is that they're going to do an "exit count" as people leave for the "official numbers.".


Would be great if the audience would carry Dr. Paul out on their shoulders!

----------


## austin356

anyone know a vague rough estimate on what % are RP supporters and what % are those who came from the forum?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> They will be posting it later.  There still filming..LOL


OK, thanks dude.  Man, I envy you being there.

----------


## PatriotOne

> OK, thanks dude.  Man, I envy you being there.


I wish!  I'm not there Liberty.  I'm pulling all this stuff off live blogs for ya.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

so what's up now?

----------


## PatriotOne

The War is endless?
Criticisms against the concept of the "war on terror"--we don't know who the enemy--"war on terrorism is not a war--terrorism isn't a war, it's a tactic."  Standing ovation, again.  He's got the whole room in his hands!

Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 06:52 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBack (0) 
UN Resolutions
Standing O--"It would be best for us to get out of the United Nations!"

We shouldn't be sending our kids to enforce UN resolutions.

He's got this crowd in the palm of his hands.  

Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 06:51 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBack (0) 
Supporting the Second Amendment
Not a total pascifist--but use violence only in the response to violence.

"We need to bring 'em [troops] home."

Bring our own border guards home (150-200 of them sent to Iraq to train THEIR border guards)--we need them here protecting OUR borders.

----------


## PatriotOne

> OK, thanks dude.  Man, I envy you being there.


Here's the blog Lib.  btw, I am a dudette  

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

----------


## PatriotOne

Here's the other live blog:

http://blog.lewrockwell.com/

----------


## Man from La Mancha

Is this better than pro sports or what?

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #9 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:50 PM 
RP: "We are in worse shape than when Woodrow Wilson was president. Today we are told that the war is endless. The war on terrorism is not a war -- it is a tactic. Once we are told by our gov't that the war is perpetual, they say that we must be willing to send ur children anywhere in the world -- that must end now! (applause)"

RP: "After 9/11, they immediately started planning a war in Iraq. Talk about an interventionist foreign policy backfiring -- we had Iran in check with their arch-enemies, the Taliban and Saddam Heussein and we get rid of them. What if they come to the conclusion that we inadvertantly helped the Iranians. We need to quit."

RP: "There is preparation going on for a war on Iran. We don't have enough troops to invade, so it will be different. Other candidates in our party are willing to launch a nuclear first-strike on Iran. We need to come back to our senses."

RP: "We are capable of defending ourselves. We have a policy designed that literally rewards those with nuclear weapons. Pakistan gets a nuke, and Musharraf overthrows a democratic government, and now they're our friends. Pakistan is harboring bin Laden, and we send them money -- and Pakistan sends nuclear technology to North Korea too. Let's stop subsidizing them."

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Here's the blog Lib.  btw, I am a dudette  
> 
> http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/


Oh, sorry.

----------


## PatriotOne

RP and Militarism
Currently stirring up the crowd with his disbelief that most Republican candidates won't take first nuclear strike off the table in Iran.

"We as Americans have only a few choices it seems: bomb them or subsidize them.  Why don't we just leave them alone?"

Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 06:57 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBack (0) 
Demographics
This looks to be a crowd like you would expect in the midwest--predominantly white, with a few minorities scattered.  All ages, from the very young families with kids in strollers--to college student types, to middle aged, to seniors.  Very conservative Republican looking types, but also a lot of folks who look like the idea of being a Republican could bring them some heartburn (but I think they're willing to make the sacrifice for the cause!).

----------


## PatriotOne

Civil Liberties
He elaborates on the problems with the Patriot Act and the excessive power that has now been given to the president.  "Very, very dangerous."

"I don't think that it's in danger of being massively abused, but the possibility exists."  

"Government should be protecting YOU and not the state" which is hapening with the Patriot Act.

----------


## LibertyEagle

ooooohhh.... that "family thing" is great!

----------


## PatriotOne

He's been speaking for about 45 minutes now.

----------


## PatriotOne

Demographics II
I should note that my demographics analysis was based on "eyeballing" only.  Of course stereotypes aren't always right!

----------


## PatriotOne

The Irony
Isn't it ironic that the idea of going back to the Constitution is revolutionary.  "They can ignore us no longer..."  (Standing O)

----------


## LibertyEagle

Oh geez... I friggin' LOVE this!

----------


## ecliptic

> Demographics
> This looks to be a crowd like you would expect in the midwest--predominantly white, with a few minorities scattered.  All ages, from the very young families with kids in strollers--to college student types, to middle aged, to seniors.  Very conservative Republican looking types, but also a lot of folks who look like the idea of being a Republican could bring them some heartburn (but I think they're willing to make the sacrifice for the cause!).


It's a huge coalition... a good sign for this nation's future!!!

----------


## angrydragon

It'll be an hour (duration) for him speaking at 7:11 pm cst

I think he started around 6:11 pm.

----------


## PatriotOne

Take Pride in the Ridicule
We're moving to the next step--now they're starting to "fight us"--they're getting worried about us.  

I sense we're coming to the end--but WOW, it looks like he's going to close by really whipping up the crowd.

"When they fail to invite us to their parties, we just have our own bigger and happier party."

----------


## dmitchell

> He's bneen speaking for about 45 minutes now.


Ron is a captivating speaker. I can't wait to hear what Iowans think about Ron Paul! There should be some great interviews soon on the local news!

I wonder if Ed Failure is listening to Ron?

----------


## ecliptic

Standing ovation...

... another standing ovation

... some in the crowd are close to tears

... another standing ovation

These are the stuff of viral video, people!!!

----------


## PatriotOne

> Oh geez... I friggin' LOVE this!


This is way more fun than us fighting eh  .  I love ya man

----------


## jorger

can't wait for the video.
this is awesome.

----------


## PatriotOne

Safer
"We're also safer when we're free than we are if we sacrifice one drop of our liberty.

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #10 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 06:57 PM 
On Civil Liberties

RP: "It's not like WWII, where these measures can be repealed after the war -- this war is perpetual!"

RP: "Today, the president can declare an insurrection -- only congress has the right to declare martial law. Americans can be held as enemy combatants without due process, without habeus corpus. These laws are designed to protect the state, when the state is designed to protect you! (applause)"

RP: " Our country was founded as a republic. Natural Rights are not up for majority vote. Empire contradicts the notion of a Republic."

RP: "Down in Arizona, my supporters were talking about a Revolution. And I like Revolution, but a non-violent one. I want to go back to the Constitution, and today that IS Revolutionary. Historically, Revolutions are startd by a select few, and are ignored by the mainstream for a long time -- until they can no longer be ignored. That point has passd, and they can ignore us no longer."

RP: "They try to ridicule us for standing up for principle. We are moving gently over into the next stage, when they directly fight us -- a philosophic fight of course."

RP: "They want to silence us -- but they now fail to invite us to their little parties, so we now have our own, bigger parties (massive applause). Those same individuals who undermine our democratic process at home are the same who send your mney and your kids overseas to build democracy in the middle east."

RP: "In the end, you win (revolution)."

----------


## PatriotOne

The Purpose
Protect Your Liberty.  Fulfill my oath of office.  Obey the Constitution.

"It is doing wonders what is happening."

A nod to the internet.  The next generation has been tipped off and are involved ("they're getting the bad end of this deal").

Wow oh wow!

----------


## Mitt Romneys sideburns

Who wants to bet this will never be mentioned on CNN or FOX?

----------


## granny miller

Hate to start whining like a kid on a road trip ....................but how long do you think it will  take to get all the video uploaded to YouTube?

You think by early tomorrow a.m. ???

This has been about as much I can stand...I got to see it with my own eyes!


Granny Miller

----------


## PatriotOne

> Standing ovation...
> 
> ... another standing ovation
> 
> ... some in the crowd are close to tears
> 
> ... another standing ovation
> 
> These are the stuff of viral video, people!!!


Are you projecting or did you get that somewhere for real?

----------


## PatriotOne

True Principles
"True Principles aren't dated."  

"The whole notion of the respect for the individual is key"

Self reliance.  "When you have liberty, it releases the creative energy that we all have."

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #11 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 07:05 PM 
RP: "The purpose of politics should be simple -- the promotion of liberty. All I have to do is fulfill my office, and obey the Constitution."

RP: "The exciting about the campaign is all the young people, they've been tipped off that they're getting the bad end of this deal -- massive debt, loss of liberty, invasion of privacy. They know this!"

RP: "Maybe, just maybe, wil lbe the ones who are on our side for the preservation of liberty -- and that is exciting!"

RP: "True princples are outdated. You know what is outdated? Tyranny! Authoritarianism! (massive applause)."

----------


## Dary

Wow.

----------


## Buzz

> Wow.


QFT.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

I can feel the energy from from just his words there is a synergy of nationwide energy like man has never seen.  Forget you tube how about the whole thing on google.

----------


## torchbearer

FTW. They will charge ron with trying to incite a revolution.

----------


## amonasro

amazing speech.  I'm reading the cliff notes from the rockwell blog, can't wait for the real thing!

----------


## maggiebott

This is crazy...I keep refreshing my brower hoping to see a link as though it were my 16th birthday present.  As I recall that was a princess phone waaaaaaay back.

----------


## Electric Church

wonderful

----------


## dmitchell

> Who wants to bet this will never be mentioned on CNN or FOX?


You're probably right, but the top-down approach isn't going to work for us anyway--the odds are stacked too heavy against us . We have to use a bottom-up approach, and this speech is really going to rally the grassroots.

----------


## PatriotOne

The Markets
We don't need an education plan, and energy plan, etc.  Government needs to leave us alone so we can solve our problems. (Standing O)

Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 07:14 PM | Permalink | Comments (0) | TrackBack (0) 
Young People Like the Constitution
Dr. Paul tells about young people who have been visiting his office, intrgued by his debate performances, telling him that they really like that he talks about the Constitution.

----------


## Spirit of '76

It sounds like this is a great experience for Dr. Paul, as well as those listening.

He's seemed awfully tired and run-down in his interviews lately, but from this it sounds like he's found his second wind.

Let's harness this energy and take it to the finish line!

----------


## PatriotOne

It's Still Early
"I know my limitations, but I know the unlimited benefits of freedom."

The end.  Standing, *Screaming*, etc.  More soon.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

That's HOT as I'm young as well

----------


## Electric Church

thank you everyone

----------


## paulitics

This needs to go viral on the web.   We still must utilize it to the fullest until the media tops blocking us.   Every American needs to hear this man.

----------


## Erazmus

I sure wish I could've been there.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

I'm happy I live near google in San Jose I hope we can 5000 there

----------


## Dary

> Who wants to bet this will never be mentioned on CNN or FOX?


I'll take ya up on that bet.

----------


## dmitchell

Amazing! Congratulations to everyone who helped put this together!

----------


## Erazmus

> I'll take ya up on that bet.


You think CNN or Fox will mention this event?

----------


## PatriotOne

Update #12 From the Speech 
Posted by Nick Bradley at 07:12 PM 

RP: "the little government that we should have should be local."

RP: "People ask me 'what should our energy policy be?' and I say 'leave it up to the market'. Government needs to get out of our lives and leave us alone, that's what they need to do! (applause)"

RP: "I am an optimist. We can do a lot. More is happening that I ever dreamed. We have a while to go. I know of the unlimited benefits of liberty. All government activities should senter around preseving liberty. Thank You"

Waiting for an interview...

----------


## Mattsa

WOW!!!!!!!!

Was that cool or what!!!!!

Big smiles from England

That was soooooooo cool

----------


## Wyurm

> I'll take ya up on that bet.


Well, it will be mentioned on CNN just as soon as they are done screaming "TERROR!!!!!!!" because of the flaming car thing.

----------


## angelatc

I'm blurry.  Two blogs, a chat and a pod cast all at once.

Gosh, I almost need a cigarette!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I guess I'm a republican again.

----------


## ecliptic

> You're probably right, but the top-down approach isn't going to work for us anyway--the odds are stacked too heavy against us . We have to use a bottom-up approach, and this speech is really going to rally the grassroots.


Exactly. Let's forget the mainstream media. Boycott 'em... we don't need them anymore.

Grassroots to Victory Tree !

----------


## angelatc

MItt ROmney, the "leader" in Iowa, was the the Failor event, right? and they only had a total of 600 there? Wow.

They want 10,000 for the straw poll?

----------


## angrydragon

Lots of standing ovations and applauses for the good doctor.

I love it...

----------


## Electric Church

I can't wait to see this

----------


## ChristopherJ

Took me awhile to read through this thread, but I got goose bumps a few times. Sounds like the good dr has them whipped into a frenzy! Just reading it was amazing I can't wait to see the video.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Give me More

----------


## RJB

Glad I witnessed this with you guys.

----------


## PatriotOne

Quick After Action
Nick from Lew Rockwell looks like he's heading over to do an interview with Ron Paul (we'll have it taped, technology willing).  

Folks are leaving in an orderly fashion--although some are heading over to try and shake the doctor's hand.  This wasn't a rah-rah event, as such, but it was inspiring--very fitting for Dr. Paul's personality.  A fun, fun day.  More ASAP...

----------


## torchbearer

history made tonight. i want a hi-res version of this video on DVD

----------


## Dary

> You think CNN or Fox will mention this event?


How could they not.

Those words are fire.  Just reading them...  

I don't know what to say.  I'm speachless.

Historical is a good word for it.

I can't wait to see the vid.

They'll cover it.

----------


## literatim

> history made tonight. i want a hi-res version of this video on DVD


Me too.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

I 2nd that

----------


## LibertyEagle

> history made tonight. i want a hi-res version of this video on DVD


Good point.  We need hi-res available for other videos.

----------


## ecliptic

> history made tonight. i want a hi-res version of this video on DVD


I want it NOW !!!

----------


## Erazmus

> How could they not.
> 
> Those words are fire.  Just reading them...  
> 
> I don't know what to say.  I'm speachless.
> 
> Historical is a good word for it.
> 
> I can't wait to see the vid.
> ...


While it would be nice if they did, I feel you have more faith in the mainstream media than I do. I hope they cover it, I just don't think it will happen.

----------


## BillyDkid

Thanks to Laura and the others who blogged this for us and taped it.  Can't wait to see.  I seldom have logged in here since I haven't really had much to add.  But I'm proud of all of us and to realize there are so many who really believe in liberty and what America is supposed to be about.  It is my sincere hope that this event in Iowa will go down in history as the beginning of an American renewal.  I had pretty much given up on liberarianism  (the principle of liberty) in this country and even had little hope when Dr. Paul announced his candidacy, but I underestimated all of you and the power of the message.  I think we are close to reaching critical mass - the point at which the MSM can't derail us or silence us.  Would have loved to have been in Iowa tonight.  My best to all, BDK

----------


## Dary

> While it would be nice if they did, I feel you have more faith in the mainstream media than I do. I hope they cover it, I just don't think it will happen.


I have more faith in this speech.

----------


## BIG_J

Wow...well; I can't wait to see the video. This IS the spark we needed. Good job to everyone who was there!

----------


## jorger

thank you to all for keeping us updated, can't wait for the video.

----------


## Erazmus

> I have more faith in this speech.


I have absolutely no doubt that the speech was amazing...my doubt lies in the media. Well, we'll see what happens over the next 24 hours. Like I said, I hope you're right, but I wouldn’t bet in favor of the media.

----------


## PatriotOne

An Experiment
This has been a great afternoon for me.  As a Ron Paul supporter, I want to help the candidate as much as I can, and if I can help spread the word around the country, I'm thrilled.

This effort came together very fast.  I got hold of the folks at the RP Campaign on Wednesday and we kind of put it together on the fly.  

I'm really sorry about the Webcast glitch--next time we'll know better and prepare a little differently.  Hopefully we'll still be able to bring you some good stuff.

If you thought this effort was beneficial, get in touch with the "home office" (feel free to mention my blog) and see if they'll try to do it in other locations.  There are a lot of bloggers out there who might be willing to spend a little time--anyplace in the midwest--I'm there!

LLE

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Thx to everyone who made the trip

----------


## propanes

Over 11,000 views on this thread!  But are those a lot of refreshes?

----------


## Electric Church

I don't expect much from that CIA run propaganda machine called the mainstream media

----------


## ecliptic

> I'm really sorry about the Webcast glitch--next time we'll know better and prepare a little differently.


Don't sweat it... and for next time expect 10,000 ... or 100,000 ...

----------


## mport1

I'm sure they media will spin this like crazy, but lets hope they at least cover it and show some footage.

----------


## BillyBeer

Sounds like it went real well. Ed Failors attempt to silence Ron Paul really backfired

If Ron can get 1000 in Iowa I dont see why he cant get 1000 in New Hampshire now. 

Waiting for the YouTube upload so I can watch the Rally.

----------


## LibertyEagle

FOX is busy covering a new book by Robin Givens... Paris Hilton will probably be next.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Sounds like it went real well. Ed Failors attempt to silence Ron Paul really backfired
> 
> If Ron can get 1000 in Iowa I dont see why he cant get 1000 in New Hampshire now. 
> 
> Waiting for the YouTube upload so I can watch the Rally.


We don't know yet how many of these people were from Iowa and how many were existing supporters  who came from out of state.

----------


## Ann Kobialka

Folks that was great /Thanks for the feed/think about this 9 days ago we were rejected from the forum. If we had just pitched a Bitch the forum would now be over and we would still be struggling to or ganize. Well the Sheeeet just hit the fan and we ARE /////RON PAUL 2008

----------


## angrydragon

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...te_commentary/

Thank Laura directly here

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/....html#comments

----------


## Dary

> I have absolutely no doubt that the speech was amazing...my doubt lies in the media. Well, we'll see what happens over the next 24 hours. Like I said, I hope you're right, but I wouldnt bet in favor of the media.


I'm not.

----------


## BillyBeer

> We don't know yet how many of these people were from Iowa and how many were existing supporters  who came from out of state.


I doubt we will ever know how many were local and how many were out of state.

NH is close to some urban areas in the NE anyway so Ron Paul can draw out of state people from New England and New York.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

So, where is the youtube folks? I'm waiting... We're waiting

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I doubt we will ever know how many were local and how many were out of state.
> 
> NH is close to some urban areas in the NE anyway so Ron Paul can draw out of state people from New England and New York.


Yes, but we should be able to get a guesstimate.  I mean there was a "staging area" for the out of staters and everything.  That ought to give us an idea of how many from out of town showed up that were current RP supporters.

----------


## Buzz

> So, where is the youtube folks? I'm waiting... We're waiting


Yeah, I'm dying here.

----------


## ecliptic

They are our enemy. Stop looking to the mainstream media to suddenly behave as if they were honest or good. They are all in collusion for the establishment. Ron Paul is their worst nightmare. The Mainstream media will not help us. Forget them... it's going to be a whole lot harder without them, but I honestly believe we can win despite anything the liars put out there.

*BOYCOTT MAINSTREAM MEDIA*


_"The Central Intelligence Agency owns everyone of any significance in the major media."_
 - *William Colby* (Former CIA Director)

----------


## cujothekitten

> So, where is the youtube folks? I'm waiting... We're waiting


It's going to be a few... people have to get home, upload them to their computer, edit them, then upload to youtube.

----------


## WannaBfree

I missed the very end because I got an unexpected visitor, but I just want to chime in and thank everyone involved. That was GREAT! It gave me goosebumps. I'm sure I'll cry when I see the footage. 
I wonder if anyone had a digital photo camera on them, so they can post some pics, SOON!

I LOVE RON PAUL!!!!!!!!

----------


## FSP-Rebel

what's up with the laptops? Somebodys got wifi

----------


## Bradley in DC

> RP: "We are beyond our means. We China stops loaning us money, prices will go up. When our baker cuts us off, our interest rates will shoot up like in the 1970s."


Bakers control interest rates?

----------


## brent022

http://redstateeclectic.typepad.com/...-sneakers.html


Black Sneakers
One of the charms of Ron Paul the candidate--he just came over for an interview (conducted by Nick from LewRockwell, taped by my "tape crew").  Up close and personal--he's wearing black sneakers, blue blazer, khaki pants, light blue open collar oxford shirt.

He's losing his voice, but still giving yet another interview which will be posted on the internet later tonight.  This guy's for real.
Posted by Laura Ebke on 06/30/2007 at 08:08 PM

----------


## ecliptic

> I LOVE RON PAUL!!!!!!!!


That's great and all. but let's love liberty and freedom and the United States Constitution and the Bill of Rights... Let's not make Ron Paul into a "cult of personality" or some kind of larger than life deity. That only sets us up for losing this great man. Let's instead keep the focus intently on Ron Paul's MESSAGE. Liberty and freedom. Love the message, and vote for the man or woman whose record of honesty and principles and can deliver us from this mess we're in.

Let's begin now to consider the "next Ron Paul" and the twenty more after that...

Let's create a movement based on an IDEA, not a man.

----------


## Bradley in DC

> Hate to start whining like a kid on a road trip ....................but how long do you think it will  take to get all the video uploaded to YouTube?


When are we going to be there?

----------


## kalami

Was there anyone wearing jean shorts?

----------


## Bradley in DC

Ok, we need to capitalize on this excitement:

Anyone interested in helping out with the straw poll should contact Jason Stoddard at 512.925.0921 or at stoddard.jason@gmail.com. While the new Iowa state coordinator for the campaign will be running the show, several voluteers from different places have come together to organize and assist the campaign with this one endeavor.

----------


## WannaBfree

> That's great and all. but let's love liberty and freedom and the United States Constitution and the Bill of Rights... Let's not make Ron Paul into a "cult of personality" or some kind of larger than life deity. That only sets us up for losing this great man. Let's instead keep the focus intently on Ron Paul's MESSAGE. Liberty and freedom. Love the message, and vote for the man or woman whose record of honesty and principles and can deliver us from this mess we're in.
> 
> Let's begin now to consider the "next Ron Paul" and the twenty more after that...
> 
> Let's create a movement based on an IDEA, not a man.


I love those things too. But especially today...

*I LOVE RON PAUL!!!*

btw, I'm a female, not Mancow 

good points tho!

----------


## WannaBfree

...but let's not also forget the man. He is the one with the courage and wisdom who is actually running. Thank you Ron Paul!

----------


## ecliptic

Is there a nice after-party? After an event like that I picture people not wanting it to end! 

What's the next opportunity to have an event like this? Can we do this on relatively short notice as a counterpoint to some future bogus staged mainstream candidate event? This is good stuff.

----------


## ButchHowdy

> I'm blurry.  Two blogs, a chat and a pod cast all at once.
> 
> Gosh, I almost need a cigarette!




You did great Angel - Thank you for being involved!

As to the cigarette, how about breaking off 1/4 inch and just tuck it under your lip.  The nicotine rush is out of this world and you can give your lungs a break - plus, a pack will last about two weeks!

----------


## Thatguyuknow

Man, my car broke down... so I was gone from the internet to watch all of this... how many people were there?

How many people were at the other place?
Did any news pick this up?

----------


## cujothekitten

> Man, my car broke down... so I was gone from the internet to watch all of this... how many people were there?
> 
> How many people were at the other place?
> Did any news pick this up?


about 600 at the official forum

over 1,000 at Ron Pauls forum

MSM showed up but don't expect much

----------


## EvoPro

*Congressman Ron Paul Iowa Rally*

10 minutes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnXHM522-EE

----------


## torchbearer

did Jan Mickelson attend? we have almost 17,000 views on this thread!!!

----------


## Give me liberty

> *Congressman Ron Paul Iowa Rally*
> 
> 10 minutes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnXHM522-EE


500?

I thought the poster above said 1,000

----------


## cujothekitten

> 500?
> 
> I thought the poster above said 1,000


There were 1,000.  The place sold out and it holds 1,000... there was standing room only.

----------


## Electric Church

> *Congressman Ron Paul Iowa Rally*
> 
> 10 minutes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnXHM522-EE



thank You

----------


## BuckeyeDad

> *Congressman Ron Paul Iowa Rally*
> 
> 10 minutes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnXHM522-EE


Ugh. Why is he speaking with yellow-fringed flags behind him??

----------


## Wyurm

> Ugh. Why is he speaking with yellow-fringed flags behind him??


umm, why is that important?

----------


## cujothekitten

> Ugh. Why is he speaking with yellow-fringed flags behind him??


what?

----------


## Original_Intent

Some people consider the yellow fringe the flag of the United States of America as opposed to the united states of America. In other words it is a federal flag, not a flag of the union.

I used to worry about stuff like that, but we got bigger fish to fry.

----------


## BuckeyeDad

> umm, why is that important?


This is a very serious matter which I strongly urge you to research what it means, what it signifies, and what it places you under.

But even more simple than that, it's completely unconstitutional. According to the United States Code Title 4, sections 1 and 2 the American flag is of only three colors; red, white and blue.

----------


## jd603

HUH? It's not serious. Are YOU serious? You joined this board to say the flags behind the man are un-constitutional? Is that all you've got? What is your last name Failure? (or Failor)




> This is a very serious matter which I strongly urge you to research what it means, what it signifies, and what it places you under.
> 
> But even more simple than that, it's completely unconstitutional. According to the United States Code Title 4, sections 1 and 2 the American flag is of only three colors; red, white and blue.

----------


## BuckeyeDad

> HUH? It's not serious. Are YOU serious? You joined this board to say the flags behind the man are un-constitutional? Is that all you've got? What is your last name Failure? (or Failor)


I joined this board before I made this post, which I am sure you noticed I had more than 1 post next to my name before you made the comment.

I love RP. I am just disappointed he would speak with these flags behind him. I hope in the future he takes them down and replaces them with the proper flag of our country.

Seriously... look it up. A lot of things make sense when you understand the nature of that flag.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I joined this board before I made this post, which I am sure you noticed I had more than 1 post next to my name before you made the comment.
> 
> I love RP. I am just disappointed he would speak with these flags behind him. I hope in the future he takes them down and replaces them with the proper flag of our country.
> 
> Seriously... look it up. A lot of things make sense when you understand the nature of that flag.


You should email your concerns about this to campaign headquarters.

----------


## jd603

Well, I'm sure he had good intentions. ..and you assume he brought those flags, who knows who was responsible for them. It just seems like an odd thing to go off on being new here. Are you a flag-maker? Do you have a flag fetish?  




> I joined this board before I made this post, which I am sure you noticed I had more than 1 post next to my name before you made the comment.
> 
> I love RP. I am just disappointed he would speak with these flags behind him. I hope in the future he takes them down and replaces them with the proper flag of our country.
> 
> Seriously... look it up. A lot of things make sense when you understand the nature of that flag.

----------


## BuckeyeDad

> Well, I'm sure he had good intentions. ..and you assume he brought those flags, who knows who was responsible for them. It just seems like an odd thing to go off on being new here. Are you a flag-maker? Do you have a flag fetish?


I did send the suggestion to HQ, and asked that in all future speaking events that any of these flags be removed or replaced with the proper American flag - the one for which Ron Paul stands for and wants to restore.

I guess I wrongly assumed more people were aware of that flag. It's a little more subtle, but I am sure you would completely object to a UN flag flying behind RP, no? That yellow-fringe garbage has no business being anywhere near someone who is trying to restore our republic and protect our freedoms.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I did send the suggestion to HQ, and asked that in all future speaking events that any of these flags be removed or replaced with the proper American flag - the one for which Ron Paul stands for and wants to restore.
> 
> I guess I wrongly assumed more people were aware of that flag. It's a little more subtle, but I am sure you would completely object to a UN flag flying behind RP, no? That yellow-fringe garbage has no business being anywhere near someone who is trying to restore our republic and protect our freedoms.


I for one was unaware of the significance.  My state flag has a gold fringe, but I never really thought about its presence on the national flag.

Thanks for the info, though.  It's made me curious to learn more.

----------


## Man from La Mancha

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=5059

  Did I miss this here did you miss  on the boards

----------


## CJLauderdale4

I've known that the golden fringe is the Federal version of the flag, however, at this stage, I think more people are interested in Ron's message than what props are on stage with him.

Hell, the Iowans for Tax Recurrence were right next door all day. 

We need to stay focused on the message. Ron's record proves he's true to the cause of restoring the Republic, and we need to stand on that.

I'd listen to Ron Paul speak even if his speach was at the U.N. building itself - just because I'd know he would be laying some smackdown!!

----------


## Silverback

The supreme court has ruled that a gold fringe is of no legal significance and its inclusion or not is acceptable.

I've heard the rationale he's speaking of before, admiralty law isn't it? It's been 15 years or more since I've heard of it.

It's similar to the legal arguement that the nation known as the United States ceased to exist in 1933 and a corporate entity by the same name took its place.

There's a dozen of these things.

The bottom line is the Constitution is being ignored.

----------


## ecliptic

*On the significance of the gold fringed flag* .

It's true that all courtrooms fly this flag. Whether or not this indicates a change in the nature of the courts is another matter...
*Court Cases on Yellow Fringed Flags*. *Insights into the Gold Fringed Flag fixation*...

One thing is certain, the courts often _behave as if they were under martial law_...

Today's court system is neither just nor constitutional. Today we have *"Holodeck Law"*... the "illusion" of justice...

*Did America go bankrupt in 1933?*

Are the people pledged as collateral on the national debt to international bankers?

Are the courtrooms in America operating under military jurisdiction?

They sure as hell aren't operating under the Constitution!

----------


## richard1984

Yeah, I bet Dr. Paul didn't really have much in the way of a say in the decoration of the room.  But you make an interesting point about the flags.  I was unaware of this.  I am currently researching the topic.

Also, thanks for keeping your cool.  I know that some people were a little rude in their comments (some people are just rude...), so I respect you for not snapping back.  Peace!

----------


## kalami

Anyone see this?
http://www.iowavotes2008.com/index.p...d=26&candID=23

----------


## jd603

I like  his answer, wish there was more video!




> Anyone see this?
> http://www.iowavotes2008.com/index.p...d=26&candID=23

----------


## jd603

I was just sniffing out a potential provocateur (or two).  Time will tell if I was right or not.




> Also, thanks for keeping your cool.  I know that some people were a little rude in their comments (some people are just rude...), so I respect you for not snapping back.  Peace!

----------


## BuckeyeDad

> I was just sniffing out a potential provocateur (or two).  Time will tell if I was right or not.


You're dead wrong  

I'm much more active on this board, and post in this RP forum frequently under the same moniker.

http://goldismoney.info/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=155

I didn't figure I would be subject to a background check and given the rubber glove treatment here.

----------


## cujothekitten

Ron Paul in Iowa: Nat'l Anthem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-V1aTfROn4

pt 1 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-1paXu2IN0

2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkezM8HaWWA

3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l37vLUXc6bY

4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uaJyrHqYkxo

5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jn2Gzfk6Gww

----------


## cujothekitten

pt 6
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W56PMOvsaSA

----------


## Man from La Mancha

The rule of the flag goes way back before law. If you captured the land you rule it till some one takes your flag down. Our constitutional flag has three colors not four. It has been captured by the banksters hence gold like every other flag in the world. The judge takes an oath to the constitution but not the USA constitution. Just to a constitution which means contract, The USA is a corporation registered in Porta Rico( port of the rich) and any court under that flag is a maritime ship dry docked in that location governed by maritime law. The rule of boxes(gold fringe) takes that flag out of contents of its original meaning. That court has boxes thru out that does the same, the judges, jury, witness box ect. The court also has different levels that also takes each level out the jurisdiction, if you notice the judge, jury, witness, prosecution are all at different levels(planes).

Just something I found interesting and don't know too much about.

If you want to more contact me

----------


## EvoPro

> Ron Paul in Iowa: Nat'l Anthem
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-V1aTfROn4
> 
> pt 1 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-1paXu2IN0
> 
> 2
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkezM8HaWWA
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these!

----------

